

SEC Votes To Propose Equity Crowdfunding By Unaccredited Investors - NonEUCitizen
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/23/crowdfunding-by-unaccredited-investors/

======
mcherm
So where do I go if I want to participate in the public comment?

Because I think that the $1M limit on how much a company can raise is
unreasonable. I think that it will prevent public participation.

~~~
MWil
[http://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/ruling-
comments?ruling=s70913&rul...](http://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/ruling-
comments?ruling=s70913&rule_path=/comments/s7-09-13&file_num=S7-09-13&action=Show_Form&title=Crowdfunding)

~~~
mcherm
Thank you.

